# New SVCC Masters Cycling Club



## svccmasters (30 Jul 2010)

Hi everyone, great forum topics.

Our club Southern Vets is a masters cycling club in Melbourne with 7 grades of riding every week and racing. SVCC has a new website with great features for all cyclists and at the end of each race we use the stats from the bike computers to average each grade.

There are great cycling photos and we have riders from all over the world both as members and visitors.

New riders can easily join and participate with our 'come and try' entries. (See sig. for web site)

Thanks


----------



## bauldbairn (8 Aug 2010)

Hello SVCC Masters and welcome to the Cycle Chat forums.  

There are several members of this forum from Victoria and a few others from other parts of Oz.

I'm also pretty sure that several of our members from the UK have recently toured Australia.

All the best from sunny(at the moment) central Scotland.


----------

